# Roman candle/sparkler: what are they for?



## Tiffany (Aug 1, 2013)

The roman candle and the sparkler are being sold in my store and they said it's a limited time only. What are these for and should I bother buying them?


----------



## faithiefaith (Aug 1, 2013)

they're for the fireworks show every sunday in august   you definitely don't need them, but they're fun to light on fireworks night.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 1, 2013)

You can only use the candle/sparkler one time only. I used it today and wasted it ;-; You should take a picture while using it!


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm going to hoard these things like crazy and invite friends over for fireworks shows!


----------



## Feraligator (Aug 1, 2013)

I used one today and wasted it, ahh! ;_;


----------



## RisingSun (Aug 1, 2013)

Make sure you put one of the fireworks somewhere in your house.  According to THIS SITE they are worth bonus HHA points this month.  That's 7,777 points.


----------

